# Recipe Pomegranate Juice



## RoneHicks (Nov 17, 2022)

It may seem that posting a recipe for how to juice a fruit is real beginner-level stuff. But, juicing a pomegranate is a whole different thing from juicing an orange.
This is intended to be a base for another recipe I'm making, but the results are so good that I thought I'd post it separately rather than embedding it in the recipe.
Ingredients
1 pomegranate
Directions
1. Using the blade of a sharp knife, cut about 1/4 inch deep into the skin of the pomegranate, careful not to cut through the seeds. Cut all the way around the perimeter of the pomegranate.
2. Twist the halves of the pomegranate apart. If they don't separate, cut around the perimeter again - slightly deeper - until they do.
3. Hold one half of the pomegranate over a bowl with the seeds facing down, and firmly tap the back of pomegranate with a meat mallet or something similar. The seeds will start to fall into the bowl. Rotate the pomegranate to get as many of the seeds as possible out as you do this.
4. Remove the white membrane from inside the pomegranate half to loosen the remaining seeds. Also remove any membrane fragments that fall into the bowl. Repeat with the other half of the pomegranate.
NOTE: since you're straining it later, you don't have to get every last bit out.
5. Place as many seeds as possible in a juicer. Squeeze as much as possible out of the seeds. Without removing the seeds in the juicer, place additional seeds and repeat.
NOTE: placing new seeds over the "spent" seeds give the juicer extra leverage to press more of the juice out.
6. Strain the juice from the bowl into a different container using a sieve.


----------

